# lowrance or hummingbird side image fish finder?



## 1FISHERMAN (Apr 22, 2009)

In the market for a new fishfinder. acadamy sells the 798-c si for 749.99. draw backs are its not the HD model and comes with a plastic transducer mount. 5 inch display 

Lowrance HDS 5 Lake Insight GEN2 Chartplotter price 699.99 draw backs for sidescan you must buy optional equipment. another 500.00 also 5 inch display

I plan on fishing inshore only. trolling the pensacola pass, looking for structure would be great. 

I like the ideal of taking the data from the unit and place it on the computer for review. able to set waypoints on promising under water structure. If this works as advertise. the info would diffently be worth the price. beats trolling around blind. wasting gas 

feel free to comment thanks :thumbup: boat ifo 16 ft center console, 50 hp eninrude


COULD I GET BY WITH DOWN IMAGING ONLY? SIDE IMAGING SEEMS CONFUSSING TO ME. HARD TO TELL WHAT EXACTLY IS OUT THERE.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a 898c si and love it but I had a problem with a hole in the transducer wire and humminbird's customer service is piss poor!I've sent them to 2 emails and they haven't even made an attempt to contact me.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Hum 798 ci SI HD Combo*

I just purchased a Humminbird ci SI HD Combo from Bass Pro for $769 about 3 weeks ago....I think the regular list is something like $1049. The 640 by 640 resolution helped me decide on this one over a similar Lowrance and the price was right.:thumbup:
Went out yesteray for the first time and it was fun just playing with the settings, but I have a lot to learn. It comes with a training CD which is helpful. Also a memory chip can be worked with your home PC. All this is greek to me at this point. Installed transducer on front mount trolling motor. Have an old Hum Widescreen (1995 vintage) on stearn, but will replace it with a Hum 728 (black and white). I broke one plastic transducer mount about 10 years ago but none since. No doubt metal would be much better but it's not a deciding factor in my book. 

I did have a problem with the old Widescreen out of warranty. Sent back to factory and got it back in about 2 weeks. Cost for repair was $80. The unit cost $300 new. This was years ago so don't know about current repair service. 

Going from the old Widescreen to the 798 is a huge difference so will have a learning curve to master.

I fish freshwater rivers and lakes so that's much different than fishing the pass to gulf.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I fish with the 998C SI and love it. I have found many structures that I would not have found with out it. A few things that I like about humminbird is that they give the new updates all the time for free just download the file from there site and drop it on a SD card and turn on the humminbird and it will update for you, I just updated it Friday with the new software. Also they just released the new 360 view transducer and I don't have to buy a new unit if I want it. I would need to buy the new transducer tho, but still it supports it. A few tips that i learned over time don't max out your chart speed it will distort your images I put mine on 4 and then I putt along at 4 MPH looking for structure. I like the 455 setting for finding things on the bottom the 800 is to bright. I also set my side imaging to 100' to each side it goes out to 240 but every thing is so small you can't see what it is. By setting it to 100 you can kind of figure out how big something really is down there. One down fall is the transducer only supports up to 7 MPH when looking for structure. Here is some links for pic's that I have posted before.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/more-humminbird-snapshots-998c-si-mass-84832/
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/humminbird-side-scan-84283/
Hope this helps if I was you I would get the biggest screen you can afford it will be worth it. Also if you have any questions PM me or email me. Good Luck!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I also like the humminbird these images were saved on my unit last Saturday at 3mile bridge 
I like being able to put the cursor over anything shown on the screen and saving the location right above that structure into the gps. In other words not only am I covering what is under me, but also what is 150 ft to each side depending on the setting. this can save alot of time when looking for structure.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

down imaging side imaging and traditional sonar


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I was out yesterday for second trip with my new Humminbird 798 ci SI HD Combo. Learned a little more about how to operate this thing but it's a bit daunting at this point. Need to watch the CD that came with the unit a few more times, but even this training CD leaves a lot out. I assume Humminbird figures in this electronic age most people are more savvy and quick to pick up on the unsaid. Taint so for an old codger that has used a black and white Humminbird Wide-Screen for the past 17 years.

The post by Real Sick gave a couple of points that will be helpful. Many thanks for this. The training CD with the unit comes up short on details that a beginner needs to use this sort of technology. It's going to take a bit of trial and error to get the most out of this unit but it should be fun.

In the meantime I'll keep watching what you guys post and poke around on youtube


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the old 797. love it, wish I had gotten the bigger screen but has been an amazing product. http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/
http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/
these two forums have humminbird reps that can help with any issues. great people.
was my first finder and have stayed with them.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Inshorecatch....Those sites should be very helpful.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Here is some more shots of stuff I have found. Hope this helps the second image is the Down Imaging and it looks like a boat sitting on the bottom. Go with side imaging if you can, you will find way more stuff that way with one pass. Down imaging is great if you already know where structure already is like I did on that down imaging shot. Also when you see structure on side imaging move the cursor over to it and hit the (+) or zoom button then hit mark so you can see what it is a little better also while on that screen you can change brightness and contrast and background color. Also some units come with switch fire on max mode to see the fish better that is a sensitivity setting.


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

Oxbeast,

What hummingbird do you have? The screen shots are very clear, easy to read.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Its the 798si it can get a little More clear then that. Im very happy with it.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Have been out only twice with my Hum 798 si HD combo. Could not get the zoom to work. Was at Bass Pro today and learned the zoom only works with the gps map. That's a bummer. Had I understood that I might have forced myself to a higher grade unit, but in reality that's just wishful thinking. It was a stretch to get this one.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Real Sick...read your post again and as I understand it you said the zoom does work on side imaging...is that right?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

No I was saying that if you find structure and you zoom in on it you will see a better image because it will make it bigger. it works on the Side Imaging I use it all the time.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

OK, thanks


----------

